# These Marines don't eat crayons....



## Devildoc (Aug 4, 2017)

...or if they do, they have names of colors I probably can't pronounce....

Marines want officers with PhDs....

The Marine Corps wants to turn some of its officers into PhDs


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2017)

Pfft. Instead of eating the crayons they'll use them to create Powerpoint slides. "My document didn't save!"


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2017)

What, are they going to get leftover PhDs from the Army?


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> What, are they going to get leftover PhDs from the Army?



Holy.
Shit.

This is so good I won't even use clip art.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Aug 5, 2017)

Is there a Doctorate of Death? There should be.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 5, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Is there a Doctorate of Death? There should be.



Mattis has one.  Earned with high honors.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 5, 2017)

It's an interesting idea. I know one of the officers who was selected. We will see how long the program lasts and how it affects careers.


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2017)

Teufel said:


> It's an interesting idea. I know one of the officers who was selected. We will see how long the program lasts and how it affects careers.



Since you've done about every cool thing the Corps has to offer, we can only presume you're "posting for a friend." :-"


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 5, 2017)

Fake news.  No university currently conducts research in the field of wax-based nutrition.  This program isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 6, 2017)

AWP said:


> Since you've done about every cool thing the Corps has to offer, we can only presume you're "posting for a friend." :-"


Ha I know right. This one is not for me though. It's a long program that could cause you to miss some key developmental billets if you don't time it right.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Ha I know right. This one is not for me though. It's a long program that could cause you to miss some key developmental billets if you don't time it right.



Ahhh.  Now I better understand what you meant by this. 


Teufel said:


> how it affects careers.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 6, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Fake news.  No university currently conducts research in the field of wax-based nutrition.  This program isn't going anywhere.



Did you know:

The University of Arizona offered an underwater basket weaving course in 1998 where you made one while breathing through a snorkel. Further, in 2009 Rutgers offered a scuba diving course.

Wichita State used to have on their website a masters degree program for one, but I couldn't find a reference to it anywhere so I left it out above. So never say anything is impossible.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 6, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Did you know:
> 
> The University of Arizona offered an underwater basket weaving course in 1998 where you made one while breathing through a snorkel. Further, in 2009 Rutgers offered a scuba diving course.
> 
> Wichita State used to have on their website a masters degree program for one, but I couldn't find a reference to it anywhere so I left it out above. So never say anything is impossible.


UC San Diego does as well!


----------



## CQB (Aug 7, 2017)

Interesting, as there is a push now for critical thinking in universities which is a micro-skill and hard to quantify. IMO this push is a result of the _potential _rise of AI, which at a basic level does not think critically but is based on math and data. The only improvement is that critical thinking should be available to lower ranks as bird colonels etc would be critical thinkers anyway. If you really get down to it  SF is about critical thinking and taking a parallax view. But for shit and giggles, I give you the grunt of the future, when shit is trumps.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 7, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> The University of Arizona offered an underwater basket weaving course in 1998 where you made one while breathing through a snorkel. Further, in 2009 Rutgers offered a scuba diving course.




I took a NAUI open water I & II class for PE at East Carolina University in the fall of 1987.  Yes, that's right...10 days of training crammed into a semester.  I don't know if they still offer it.  ECU has a maritime history/underwater archeology program and also offers training for "scientific diver."


----------

